# Female boxing manga?



## SwordKing (Jun 20, 2011)

I know there several manga titles about boxing. I was wondering if there are any with female protagonists or at least an occasional female match.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 20, 2011)

Buyuden has female self-learning boxing shes one of the two main characters, but is unrealistic..in one chapter she pwns like 5 dudes and a Karate pedo.

But she still don't get in a boxing match.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 20, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Buyuden has female self-learning boxing shes one of the two main characters, but is unrealistic..in one chapter she pwns like 5 dudes and a Karate pedo.
> 
> But she still don't get in a boxing match.



She is a S ranking.. Those guys were only C's. MC is A.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 20, 2011)

Not really boxing, but Teppu is pretty interesting as well.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 21, 2011)

Punpun said:


> She is a S ranking.. Those guys were only C's. MC is A.



Wha? my bro double P is also reading Buyuden 



Haohmaru said:


> Not really boxing, but Teppu is pretty interesting as well.



Such a shame the scans take too much time, is one of my favorite manga with female characters. every damn chapter is so entertaining.

And no they don't look hot or do fanservice.


----------



## Goom (Jun 21, 2011)

Teppu is kind of a MMA female fighting manga.  You might like it


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jun 21, 2011)

green boy is a webcomic about a female boxer. you should check it 

amplifies his swings?


----------



## stream (Jun 21, 2011)

Katsu! from Mitsuru Adachi is a boxing manga, with a main girl who is good at boxing. All matches happen between boys, though.

Also, high tolerance for romance is needed (as with all Mitsuru Adachi mangas).

If you want lots more fighting spirit, and no romance, then Teppu is a good manga, but in MMA.


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2011)

c3zz4rr said:


> green boy is a webcomic about a female boxer. you should check it
> 
> this



green boy is good 

the main has his flaws but they aren't emo or annoying enough to cry over it for more than half a chapter

buyuden's main male is too much a whiny ass for me to continue reading it


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 21, 2011)

Green Boy is pretty good so far, backing that suggestion.

All-Rounder Meguru also features some female kickboxing/MMA, but considering the slow releases, YMMV.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 21, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Wha? my bro double P is also reading Buyuden



I do. I hope the system of ranking in the mc's mind will be reintroduced.. It was interesting.


----------

